# Going to be aroung LA!!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Taking the wife and twins on a road trip. Leaving 31, Back in seattle on the 5th. Is there anything going on down south?Like to hang out for a night if anyone is up to it.....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I am always up to meet new people and smoke new cars, just kidding. Well PM me and we can set up a quick mini meet. Or we can check out the import scene around here.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Def....*

I will be driving the max since my tabs are up this month and I still need to get emish since i just got the new header cat and exhaust installed. I will be staying at the marina del ray marriot... I know my jar head bro would like to meet up with us since he is new to the nissan community and needs some help with replacing his 2.0l. Sorry for posting in 2 threads i just like to meet most of the b14/13 guys since they are the ones I talk to the most....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well its all good, I hope to hear from you before this weekend. I am free during the day friday-sunday but have to work sat. and sun. night.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey...


im down with that.

would like to meet a fellow sentra owner.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Always good to meet nissan lovers from all over the place. A mini-meet sounds dope, and this time I hope I can make it (damn inventory job.) peace Guys

BTW: Still trying to get out of newbie label


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *damn inventory job *


 LOL, what company? RGIS? 
Though, a mini-meet sounds pretty dope...I'm not sure of my work schedule, but we can arrange something


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I wil check with my wife.*

I have a wedding to go to on sat, I think, but I will figure out what day would be best for us. Mean while try and figure out a good meeting place so I wont get lost....LOL


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my place?!

hahaa.. i have a bbq pit in my complex =P


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sunday is cool!!!!*

any ideas on where to meet?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

No time to hang out with fellow Nissan owners for me. I have work all weekend, in addition to the fact I have to catch up on school work.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my place?

hehe..

bring alot of food for bbq?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Any one else?*

Email me a # so i can give you a call sat night.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email sent


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so.. whose gonna come here?

or 

does anyone have a better place?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*SORRY!*

Shit guys your traffic realley does suck..... I drove from marina delmar-10am-Hollywood dropped off the wife and kids with here family , then had to take the 405 to camp pedleton, 11:45 Picked up my bro so we could all hang out. 2:00 back in hollywood. wife naggn at me and the kids throughing fits, couldnt get ahold of luispeed till after we were heading back to delmar to put the kids and her down for a night.... Shit I dont know how you guys do it.... I love the speed on the freeways you have, but shit dont cut me off..... Just bitchn, Well needless to say we had fun and the Max needs a full brake job... And thank you for trying to get something together..... 


Once Again I feal really bad about not being able to hang out and shoot the shit.


----------

